# Aim Sports Tac Light/Laser



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a NC Star light that was given to me as a gift and to be honest with you has been very impressive. It is just as bright as my buddys TLR light and it was 1/4 the cost. The light I have is very bright and batteries are cheap.... But Im considering purchasing the Aim Sports Tac Light/ Laser Combo (link below) for $80 I cant imagine it being a piece of junk. Anybody have this or used one or?? I like the quick disconnect design especially. Just wanted some thoughts on it.


----------

